# St Andrews Dock, Hull



## tomlee85 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi there people, I am a student doing a degree in film making and I'm making a short do***entary about the St Andrews dock area in Hull. I'm looking for stories, pictures, videos, old memories you might want to share. 

I really want to know what it was like to work in such a place, wether you worked on the dock itself or if you worked on the trawlers, what were the people like, how do you compare it to present day ect, If you were present when they filled in the dock what were your feelings.
Any help you could offer me would be much appreciated.

Kind regards

Tom Lee

Send me a private message to make contact


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Tom.
Stand by for a few comments about the destruction of the Hull fishing industry.
Find your way around and get to know the crew.
Have a good voyage.


----------



## snacker (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Tom Check out my web site www.trawlerman.piczo.com hope this helps all you want to know is there regards Ian


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi! I worked for a short period with the UK Mutual Trawler Insurance Company in the early 70's just after the first cod war? The Trawler companies on the Dock then if I can remember were; BUT (Helleyer Brothers-Kingston Trawlers Superintendent Dick Sabberton), Boston Deep Sea Trawlers, Henrickson, Marrs, Boyd Line, and Newington Trawlers, Plus a company located between Boston Deep Sea and Henricksons on the dryside who named all their vessels after Saints? You also had the Dryside repair contractors and the slips at the head of the dock, and again the drydock company in the adjacent dock (name escapes me.
At the time I was With the UK Mutual They were responsible for insuance of vessels from-HUll-Grimsby-Fleetwood-Granton and some from Aberdeen. The staff of the company had a secretary who was a seaman on the HMS Curacao which while on Atlantic convoy was sliced in two by the Queen Liz or Mary, and he obviously survived to tel the tale. The Outfit then was headed by a Rear Admiral, and the surveyors were Fred Morris and Bill Holcroft for HUll registered vessels. You then had all the wet side and fish merchants and agents.


----------

